# Hybrids on Fire at Greenup Dam



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

I haven't caught anything to talk about for 3 weeks. My buddy and others have been doing really good at the dam the last two weeks. He told me the hybrid striped bass, white bass, drum and catfish (channel and Flathead) are biting good right now. He stopped by to show me what he caught yesterday evening and I got a couple of pics of the biggest. I'm gonna try again tomorrow.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You do any good? I stayed until about 5 and left after the rain soaked me! Caught a lot of smaller whites and wipers,,,,


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

I only caught 2, a small hybrid and a white drum. There were others doing okay. I watched a guy who stopped by on his way home from work catch some, couple were nice. Another guy left with a nice true striper and about a 19" hybrid. I'm just in a slump. Went back this morning and I got chased out by the rain. When I start catching them again everyone will know,lol. Hope to see you there sometime Daveo76.


----------

